
The Commentaries of Julius Caesar [audio] - tosh
https://archive.org/details/Commentaries_Gaius_Julius_Caesar
======
DrScump
Interesting! This is an audio series (think audiobook) authored/translated by
Henry Stuart Jones[0]. _Commentaries_ , _The Gallic Wars_ , and _The Civil
Wars_ are included, broken down by books/chapters.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Stuart_Jones](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Stuart_Jones)

